# Estação Meteorológica ALDI



## Rachie (11 Dez 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia,

Recebi hoje a newsletter do ALDI onde vem esta estação a partir de sábado:

http://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_4667_17690.html

Valerá a pena? Alguém conhece.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2014 às 08:42)

Lá gira ela é! 
Parece uma boa peça para decoração de casa de meteolouco.
Onde há uma loja dessas aqui em Cascais? Alguem sabe?


----------



## Rachie (11 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá gira ela é!
> Parece uma boa peça para decoração de casa de meteolouco.
> Onde há uma loja dessas aqui em Cascais? Alguem sabe?


Vê se alguma está perto de ti 

http://www.yellowmap.de/partners/Al...sionGuid=08937d81-7c3d-4f89-a774-b8b449531249


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá gira ela é!
> Parece uma boa peça para decoração de casa de meteolouco.
> Onde há uma loja dessas aqui em Cascais? Alguem sabe?



Tens uma ao pe da amoreira junto a alcabideche.


----------

